# Storage Totes For Pass Through...



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has found a storage tote that fits nicely inside the front pass through storage area yet. the measurements I took seem to be a 12x28 opening in the door, but I have been unable to find anything that maximizes that size. Any help would be great!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Which trailer and what is the height and width of the storage area? You can use smaller totes that stack once you get them in the access.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

For totes you can get them at Wal-Mart or Target or equivalent stores. Rubbermaid makes an almost infinite variety of sizes.

I store my Weight-distribution bars, and other greasy stuff in a box I built. The box is about 2 inches narrower than the width of the door opening to the storage area, is 30" long, and the sides are 4 inches high. It's screwed and glued together, and then all wood surfaces (top, bottom, sides, inside, outside, etc.) are sealed with a poly sealer. Then I carpeted ($5 for scrap carpet at your friendly carpet dealer) the inside bottom AND the outside bottom by gluing the carpet on with Instant Nails or equivalent.

The carpet on the outside bottom keeps the box from sliding around, and the carpet inside the box gets the crud and grease from the hitch bars and keeps things quiet. The box holds my hitch bars, the sway control bar thingy, the handle to raise the chains, the small plastic coffee can in which sits grease for the hitch ball and bars, my box of latex gloves to keep grease off the hands, a plastic box containing extra hitch pins, a roll of paper towels, and any other stuff that gets dirty. I also put the hitch ball head in the box when it's not installed into the TV receiver. It's heavy but fits.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I found some "stor n slide" totes at a local fleet farm store. I think I've seen them elsewhere too. Here is a link to the MFG website.
http://www.irisusain...slide-boxes.asp

I just bought the 61quart size. I have a 290RLS and I have a 17 inch height front storage area, so these are great for throwing stuff in and easily slide around and don't appear to scratch fhe flooring.

The lids aren't as smooth operating as I like, but nothing I can't live with.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

hautevue said:


> For totes you can get them at Wal-Mart or Target or equivalent stores. Rubbermaid makes an almost infinite variety of sizes.
> 
> I store my Weight-distribution bars, and other greasy stuff in a box I built. The box is about 2 inches narrower than the width of the door opening to the storage area, is 30" long, and the sides are 4 inches high. It's screwed and glued together, and then all wood surfaces (top, bottom, sides, inside, outside, etc.) are sealed with a poly sealer. Then I carpeted ($5 for scrap carpet at your friendly carpet dealer) the inside bottom AND the outside bottom by gluing the carpet on with Instant Nails or equivalent.
> 
> The carpet on the outside bottom keeps the box from sliding around, and the carpet inside the box gets the crud and grease from the hitch bars and keeps things quiet. The box holds my hitch bars, the sway control bar thingy, the handle to raise the chains, the small plastic coffee can in which sits grease for the hitch ball and bars, my box of latex gloves to keep grease off the hands, a plastic box containing extra hitch pins, a roll of paper towels, and any other stuff that gets dirty. I also put the hitch ball head in the box when it's not installed into the TV receiver. It's heavy but fits.


Great idea! I might steal it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I found a clear plastic tote and lid at Wal-Mart that fits just under the table in the pass-thru. It has wheels under it, which makes it easy to slide in and out. I sandwich it between the Weber-Q grill and a couple of plastic milk crates that I use to store wood blocks, hammer, etc. The awning wand works well retrieving the milk crates.

Mike


----------

